# Response to Jay



## Woodman1 (Apr 21, 2006)

With all due respect to Greg who did the right thing by locking the thread on pits that was degenerating into a mudslinging festival, I feel that I have to respond to Jay's comments (Spice). While the tone and demeanor had gotten out of hand on that thread, I think that having the honest opinions of folks who actually _use_ these pits/cookers is _precisely_ the purpose of these type of forums. If folks are going to spend anywhere from $1000 to $30,000 on a cooker, they ought to have an open forum to ask the questions. It is true that the BBQ cooked on a trashcan is just as good as that cooked on a $20,000 pit. The trashcan, however, will decay and rot. It will not hold resale value either. I personally, take the time to e-mail or pm folks who are interested with my opinions. I get a phone call from someone at least once a week who is seeking my advice on buying a pit. I've told them to buy a Klose, buy a Gator, look at Bates, look at Spicewine. It depends on what they want and can afford. I like Ritchie, I like Dave, I like you (though we have not met.) Actually, I have met BBQmmm and Uncle Bubba is on my cooking team. They are more "convicted" in their opinions than most! I was 10 minutes away from buying a Gator and those two convinced me to go Klose. I've never regretted the move. If BBQmmm does not follow the forum rules, then ban _him_, not the debate. (Sorry John!)  This thing springs up every two years. I guess it is always Gator V Klose because they are 10 miles apart, and they are the largest presence in offsets. I do see that there is a guy in Peoria making pits that look alot like Klose's now. I've heard his are better than either.......... #-o  #-o


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 21, 2006)

Dave, thanks for the post!  I appreciate the BBQ OEMS who took the time to do a podcast with me.  This is a great way to get in touch with the market and let them know all about you and your BBQ Pits...Having that tool along with the freedom to properly discuss pits in an open forum is vital especially when so much money is being spent!

This thread *WILL NOT *degenerate back to which pit is better than which...*TRUST ME*!

Please test me on this and I will be more than happy to start rolling out the "BAN" mobile!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 21, 2006)

well Woody you are right...I like this forum because of no sponsors and the ability to speak freely...which is exactly why it was created and why
it has flourished in it's first year.  However, anyone who states opinion as fact and gets their panties in a wad because someone else has a different
opinion, is not doing anyone any good.  I have no idea where this debate started...I think it's gone over several boards over the past couple of years, with mainly the same combatants.

  Speak freely, but act like an adult.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 21, 2006)

Life is too short. Enjoy it while you can. Use what you like and enjoy it. Hug your wife and kids everyday and remember you are the adult. 
Man I feel like my life just got a second chance and all I got is 3 ECBs, ONE WSM, one plain ol kettle, a Smokie Mountain gas cooker given to me which I have yet to try and a Charbroil gasser that is on natural gas which came with the house when I bought it. It is OK, love not messing with the tanks now, but it has one very hot spot. 
I do appreciate this site and all the work that goes into it. I dont want it screwed up either. I dont know if I ever thanked you or not Greg but thanks again just in case.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 21, 2006)

If your happy with the "Q" your turning out, who gives a rats a$$ what you cooked it on!


----------



## blade1 (Apr 21, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Life is too short. Enjoy it while you can. Use what you like and enjoy it. Hug your wife and kids everyday and remember you are the adult.



So true.  I'm also a pipe smoker and I read a pipe forum.  Holy $hit, several well known guys have passed away recently.  Talk about coming back to reality.

I love this board because it doesn't matter what you're cooking on, if you like it than it's fine.


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 21, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> to Chris, you are only 15? Well, it is a tribute to your maturity that I did not even suspect that! It is cool that you like Floyd too. Try listening to some Yes as well. Woody



Was going to respond to this but the thread was locked. Which was good because it was getting way out of hand. 
Yes Woodman only 15. I love the old stuff; Zeppelin, Stones, the Who, little cash, Skynyrd, AC/DC, Sabbath, aerosmith, gilmour's solo stuff, and the list goes on. I also like Yes i got on of their greatest hits a few years ago for christmas that like a lot. Might have to look into some of their stuff. Floyd is my all time favorite. I dont see much talent in much of the newer bands. 
I did not post my age until about a month ago because sometimes when people see the younger age they will not take you seriously. This is not the case here or some of the other boards. But when my family used to breed reptiles when my dad and i did shows were we would sell our animals some people would not ask me questions  or not take me seriously because I am a kid. And i would hate this because i could tell you all you needed to know about them.

Chris


----------



## zilla (Apr 21, 2006)

We're glad to have you here Chris your going to be an incredible BBQ master by the time you're Woodmans age. That means you have an awful lot of work ahead of you.  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 21, 2006)

Just getting to Woodys age is gonna be a lot of work!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Just getting to Woodys age is gonna be a lot of work!


 :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris, you have to check out the old Metallica :!: 
Skynyrd is the stuff 
No talent in the newer bands  
Now i'm taking you seriously,what do you consider new bands?


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 21, 2006)

Puff Ill check out old Metallica. My friend has their first album that I like. I have to see if he'll let me copy it. I consider the new bands are the the ones that formed about 95ish-present. Very little of the stuff I hear on the radio is ok. Still would not spend money on them. The newest band I listen to is probably Guns n' Roses and I think their first album appetitie for distruction came out in 87?  
My brother likes a lot of the new punk bands like yellow card, artaries or what ever the hell they are called ect. and I cant stand them and he hates my music. With his stuff it is short 3 min songs with alot of singing and very few parts with just instruments. And to me a lot of them sound the same. So if you have heard on song youve heard em all.
Most of the stuff I listen to is from the 70s. I like different stuff form the 60s and 80s just most of the stuff i listen to is  form the 70s

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2006)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Puff Ill check out old Metallica. My friend has their first album that I like. I have to see if he'll let me copy it. I consider the new bands are the the ones that formed about 95ish-present. Very little of the stuff I hear on the radio is ok. Still would not spend money on them. The newest band I listen to is probably Guns n' Roses and I think their first album appetitie for distruction came out in 87?
> My brother likes a lot of the new punk bands like yellow card, artaries or what ever the hell they are called ect. and I cant stand them and he hates my music. With his stuff it is short 3 min songs with alot of singing and very few parts with just instruments. And to me a lot of them sound the same. So if you have heard on song youve heard em all.
> Most of the stuff I listen to is from the 70s. I like different stuff form the 60s and 80s just most of the stuff i listen to is  form the 70s
> 
> Chris


All these new so called "bands" talk about in their songs, are how bad their chilhood was, my girlfreind left me, boo hoo.
That music is pretty depressing, thats all they play on radio stations anymore.
I'm a big Skynyrd fan, too bad there isn't that many original members left.Do you have good radio stations where you live?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2006)

PLAY FREE BIRD!!!!! :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> PLAY FREE BIRD!!!!! :grin:



If I leave here tomorrow, would you still remember me.....


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 22, 2006)

Puff I am not to big of a fan of the new Skynyrd. Yes I got a bunch a great stations in my area. I think because I am close to philly. We got few that play mostly stuff from the 70s and some form the 60s and 80s and none of the newer bands. The we'ev a few that  that play mostly metal,  hard rock, and some newer stuff. There is about 4 -5 good stations around here. Then there are a bunch that suck. 
Do you have any good stations?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Pretty much the same as you.
They all have different format's, there are some good ones, and some that really suck!
There is alot to choose from.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2006)

www.bluegrasscontry.org is on here most of the time. Damn   Im a hick.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 22, 2006)

Pigs if you really like Bluegrass, check out a young band named Nickel Creek.  
Love some Bluegrass.


----------



## cflatt (Apr 22, 2006)

Dale, if you like Nickel Creek step back 20 years and try some New Grass Revival. You might really like 'em. and I am in the same boat with Chris, just moved to North of Philly in the fall...and the radio stations are abysmal.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 26, 2006)

blade said:
			
		

> I'm also a pipe smoker and I read a pipe forum.





A brother of the Briar!



Here is a freehand I recently carved.



and the first one I made.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 26, 2006)

****** Pigs!  I may have to end up liking you afterall.  By the way,
saw a PBS special about a Bluegrass festival in New York state, off all
places.  N. Creek was there...some good stuff there.  Luvs me some
Del McCroury.


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 26, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice workmanship GH. My grandfater was into woodcarving too.

Chris


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 26, 2006)

Get Sirius and you'll have plenty of commercial free good music to listen too!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the leaf, but the pipe seems like alot of work! Give me a good double corona any day!


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 26, 2006)

I like my Gars too Woodman but the pipe is a bit neater in the car, where I usualy smoke, at work. I kinda like having to work at things to do them right. ya have to admit it takes a bit of time to master a Guillotine cutter and a torch lighter and keep yer humi at 70* RH, it's all good!
Smoke on...one way or another :!:


----------



## blade1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice freehand.


----------



## blade1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Get Sirius and you'll have plenty of commercial free good music to listen too!!



or XM. :grin:


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

blade said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XM sux.

Find some old Goose Creek Symphony.  It's pot smoking Bluegrass. 8-[


----------



## blade1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I love the leaf, but the pipe seems like alot of work! Give me a good double corona any day!



That's part of the experience.

I tried cigars, but they're just so damn expensive.  A pipe lasts forever and pipe tobacco is cheaper and lasts longer.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's what smokin' Bluegrass


----------



## blade1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree, XM has Hockey, Baseball and tons of music as well. Plus, so good talk stuff.


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

blade said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own Sirius stock.  8-[ 

But turely for me, Sirius is better.
If you really like XM... call them up to cancel (tell them you want Sirius).  They will give you great deals to stay.


----------



## blade1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> But turely for me, Sirius is better.
> If you really like XM... call them up to cancel (tell them you want Sirius).  They will give you great deals to stay.



The less that I have to deal with their Customer Service, the better.


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

blade said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've actually heard of them paying people to keep it.


----------



## blade1 (Apr 26, 2006)

6,791,360 subscribers can't be wrong.  :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 26, 2006)

For now...


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

blade said:
			
		

> 6,791,360 subscribers can't be wrong.  :grin:


Sirius is over 4 mil, compared to only 600,000 last fall.  They are far out selling XM on a per day basis.  Many people are now having their GM cars (that came with XM) switched to Sirius.  XM is losing market share every day.  And, they no longer have commercial free music.  Or it's in the works.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 26, 2006)

New Sirius subscriber here. Came with my new Dodge truck a free 1 year subscription. So far, after 2 days, I like it, real shock the first time the "F-bomb" comes blasting out of the car radio speakers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> New Sirius subscriber here. Came with *my new Dodge truck* a free 1 year subscription. So far, after 2 days, I like it, real shock the first time the "F-bomb" comes blasting out of the car radio speakers.


Another new truck?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":1jehnb1i]New Sirius subscriber here. Came with *my new Dodge truck* a free 1 year subscription. So far, after 2 days, I like it, real shock the first time the "F-bomb" comes blasting out of the car radio speakers.


Another new truck?  [/quote:1jehnb1i]

Wow that didn't take long!  I knew Dodge Trucks Suck!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 27, 2006)

Wife's lease on her van was up, so I packaged them both together, downgraded back down to a regular Dodge Ram w/o Hemi, upgraded her van and saved $130/mo total on payments.

Dodge will kick any other truck's a$$.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Wife's lease on her van was up, so I packaged them both together, downgraded back down to a regular Dodge Ram w/o Hemi, upgraded her van and saved $130/mo total on payments.
> 
> *Dodge will kick any other truck's a$$*.




 :lcry:  :craze:  :lcry:  :craze:  :lmao:  :craze:  :lmao:  :craze:  :lmao:  :faint:


----------



## cflatt (Apr 27, 2006)

i think it was about lighter fluid vs foil


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 27, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> oh yea, what was this tread about again???  klose vs gator; xm vs sirus; or dodge vs chevy?



And who's Jay? :-k


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Jay from Spicewine ("Spice") . This was in response to a thread he posted on the furious Klose v Gator debate.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry   Thought it was about smoking!

 :!:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Sorry   Thought it was about smoking!
> 
> :!:


 :lmao:  :lcry: Yeah, let's go smoke a jay! :lcry: :lmao:


----------



## Spice1 (May 2, 2006)

Talk about your Major Thread Hijack!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2006)

yeah, the Mods and Administrator here suck.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah, the Mods and Administrator here *suck*.


----------



## Puff1 (May 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah, the Mods and Administrator here suck.


The Captain for boss  :!: 


 :hide:


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greg is leaving to start a butterfly forum.  He is deeding BBQ-4-U to me.  I plan on admonishing the mods regarding their recent actions.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or lack there of...  #-o


----------



## Bruce B (May 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now what...did we do or not do now that has someone's panties in a bunch?


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2006)

Cappie said you all sux-ed so it must be true. :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Cappie said you all sux-ed so it must be true. :!:



Yeah but Cappy invented them also!


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just another flawed Cappie invention.  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (May 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finney for boss :rant:  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Chief.  :sham:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chief bottle washer!


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chief bottle washer![/quote:3oxphebr]

And when there's work to be done "Chief run and hide"  :sham:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chief bottle washer![/quote:3nkal2oo]

And when there's work to be done "Chief run and hide"  :sham:[/quote:3nkal2oo]

Ok... Whatever...........
Chief "SmokEmPole"


Sorry Boss Finney... That was a tad off sides. Please don't ban me. [-o<


----------



## Finney (May 5, 2006)

:horse:


----------

